# portupgrade glib-2\* failed



## John (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello,

I posted this issue to mail-list,but no responses, the issue is I portupgrade glib-2\* , but I get error messages:

eval: 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
gmake[4]: *** [libglib-2.0.la] error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[2]: *** [all] error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5'
gmake: *** [all] error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
 ! devel/glib20 (glib-2.14.2) (new compiler error)

Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade.24039.0
env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=glib-2.14.2
UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.14.2 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q Fix the problem and try
again

uname -a:  FreeBSD FreeHost 6.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed
Apr 23 19:24:05 UTC 2008 root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM_FreeBSD_6.3 i386

My make.conf:

CPUTYPE?= athlon-xp
CFLAGS+= -O -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow
CXXFLAGS+= -fconserve-space
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=\
ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/destfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
FETCH_CMD=axel
FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-n 10 -a
FETCH_AFTER_ARGS=
DISABLE_SIZE=yes

NO_PROFILE=true
NO_INET6=true
NO_SENDMAIL=true
NO_GAMES=true
NO_I4B=ture
NO_BLUETOOTH=true

# added by use.perl 2008-03-22 12:19:00
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8

In addition I find following message:

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: present but cannot be compiled
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: check for missing prerequisite headers?
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: see the Autoconf documentation
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: in the future, the compiler will take
precedence
configure: WARNING: ##
------------------------------------------------------------------- ##
configure: WARNING: ## Report this to
http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=glib ##
configure: WARNING: ##
------------------------------------------------------------------- ##
checking for sys/mount.h... yes

Do anybody can tell me how to fix this problem ? 

Thank you very much.


----------

